# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Thank You

## Carol D

Many thanks to Diane Drake, Ray Dennis, and Laurie Pierce. They were the featured speakers at the TOPS Fall Symposium this past weekend in San Antonio, Texas. 

All three received high marks from our attendees. 

Our Eyecare Fiesta (convention and tradeshow)will be held in San Antonio in June 2003. Some courses we are working on include Basic Spanish for the Dispenser, a fashion track to include hair and eyewear makeovers of some of the attendees, HIPAA updates, and much, much, more. ABO (reg. and advanced), NCLE (reg. and advanced), Tex. Registry, and JACAHPO  ce available. Our feature entertainment will be a dinner cruise along the Riverwalk on Saturday evening.

I will post additional info after the first of the year.


Carol D

----------

